# Battlefield 3 let's squad up!



## beuffer420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any x box battlefield 3 gamers out there? My gamer tag is warriorkurd68. Just send request! I play the duties and all that too but seem to enjoy battlefield a little more.


----------



## thetester (Jun 5, 2013)

I play a lot of BF3, but I'm on the PS3.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 6, 2013)

Well damn I have a ps3 as well but it gathers dust next to my x box. Maybe I'll pick a copy up for ps3 too.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm on PC, I play mostly support class.


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 14, 2013)

i game BF3 ps3...


----------



## thetester (Jun 27, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Well damn I have a ps3 as well but it gathers dust next to my x box. Maybe I'll pick a copy up for ps3 too.


If you ever start playing on PS3 let me know. I'll be migrating to the PS4 as soon as it comes out though.


----------



## whitnasty1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Do we have any BF3 PC gamers out there??

You guys need to get off the consoles and see the light that is PC gaming!


----------



## cybergreen (Jul 25, 2013)

my gamertag is Cypherpunk add me and i'll get on bf3 anytime just send me a message saying you're from RIU and i'll accept it


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2013)

no i dont wanna youre a big stupid doodoo face.


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 25, 2013)

pc gamer cant wait for bf4 and gta5.bf3 pghdave420 on pc.


----------



## VARick (Aug 11, 2013)

I've seen clan tags (420) in BC2 and BF3 on PC platform. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## boneyards (Aug 13, 2013)

My gamertag is tasersrfun. Won't be back on until the 25 when I get internets again.


----------

